# Probleme beim emerge -avuD world

## BartMarley

Hallo 

heute wollte ich mal ein emerge -avuD world ducklaufen lassen und bekam dann folgende Fehlermeldung. 

```

emerge -vauD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- kde-base/kde-l10n-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Ingmar Vanhassel <ingmar@gentoo.org> (16 Jan 2008)

# Mask KDE 4.0.0 for testing. This release of KDE 4 will not be unmasked.

# KDE 4 guide: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4.xml

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kde-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kget-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/plasma-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/libkworkspace-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kde-menu-icons-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/libplasma-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdnssd-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/knewsticker-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/krdc-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kppp-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kopete-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/krfb-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdetoys-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ktux-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kscreensaver-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kteatime-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

File world not changed so no update needed

localhost bart # clear

localhost bart # cat world

emerge -vauD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- kde-base/kde-l10n-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Ingmar Vanhassel <ingmar@gentoo.org> (16 Jan 2008)

# Mask KDE 4.0.0 for testing. This release of KDE 4 will not be unmasked.

# KDE 4 guide: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4.xml

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kde-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kget-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/plasma-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/libkworkspace-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kde-menu-icons-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/libplasma-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdnssd-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/knewsticker-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/krdc-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kppp-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kopete-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/krfb-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdetoys-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ktux-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kscreensaver-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kteatime-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kweather-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/amor-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kworldclock-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeaccessibility-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kmousetool-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/phonon-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/knotify-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeaccessibility-colorschemes-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kmouth-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kmag-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kttsd-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kcmshell-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdessh-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/superkaramba-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kwallet-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdf-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/sweeper-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kcharselect-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kgpg-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ktimer-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kfloppy-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kmilo-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kcalc-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kjots-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ark-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kate-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/lskat-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/libkdegames-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kolf-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ksudoku-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kmahjongg-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/libkmahjongg-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kfourinline-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ksame-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kjumpingcube-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kblackbox-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kpat-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kmines-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/katomic-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kreversi-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/konquest-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ksquares-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kshisen-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/bovo-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kbounce-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kbattleship-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kspaceduel-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kgoldrunner-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/knetwalk-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/klines-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kiriki-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ktuberling-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeedu-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/parley-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/libkdeedu-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kanagram-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/marble-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kstars-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kwordquiz-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kalgebra-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kgeography-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/klettres-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kbruch-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/khangman-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kalzium-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kmplot-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kpercentage-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kiten-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/blinken-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kturtle-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ktouch-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kig-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kamera-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/libkscan-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kcolorchooser-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kruler-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kolourpaint-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ksnapshot-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/okular-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/svgpart-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/gwenview-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kgamma-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kstart-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/soliduiserver-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/solid-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kcontrol-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kwrite-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kioclient-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/khotkeys-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/drkonqi-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kinfocenter-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kappfinder-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/konsole-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kde-menu-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kuiserver-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ktimezoned-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/khelpcenter-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/klipper-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kmenuedit-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kwin-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/systemsettings-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdesu-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdialog-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ksplash-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-data-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ksmserver-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kcminit-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/krunner-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ksysguard-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kreadconfig-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kstyles-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ktraderclient-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kfile-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/dolphin-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/nepomuk-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/libkonq-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdm-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kcheckpass-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdepasswd-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/ktip-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/knetattach-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/nsplugins-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/konqueror-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kfind-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kquitapp-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/knewstuff-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdeadmin-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/secpolicy-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/knetworkconf-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kuser-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kcron-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kscd-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/libkcddb-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/libkcompactdisc-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/juk-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kmix-4.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

 |

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

x11-apps/xinit:0

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdm-4.0.2', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdm-3.5.8-r1', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Was muss ich hier tun um diese Probleme aufzulösen? 

Ich blicke da leider nicht durch gesucht habe ich auch schon aber nichts pasendes gefunden.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

LG

Bart

----------

## franzf

Kann es sein dass du bissl was von kde4 installiert hast? bzw. kdm unmasked ist, der Rest von kde nicht?

Gib mal bitte

```
eix kdm
```

```
eix -C kde-base --installed --slot kde-4
```

```
eix -C kde-base --slot kde-4
```

Um zu sehen was du wieder masken musst.

Außer du weiß dass du in (einer) deiner package.unmask kde4-Pakete drinnen stehen hast  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Max Steel

einerseits kannst du diese Pakete in die /etc/portage/package.unmask einfügen

andererseits kannst du die Pakete in der worldfile suchen, dann nach kde-base/kdm oder kde-base/kde oder kde-base/kde-meta suchen und gegebenenfalls löschen oder in kde-base/kde:3.5 bzw. in kde-base/kde-meta:3.5 ändern.

danach führst du ein emerge -p --depclean > depclean.log und schaust in der depclean.log nach kdepaketen und vergewisserst dich das bei allen Paketen nur die 4.0.2* bzw die 4.0.1* deinstalliert werden will.

Wenn das der Fall ist ein emerge -a --depclean und dein emerge -autDN world sollte wieder funktionieren.

Edith:

Ach da war einer schneller.

----------

## BartMarley

Vielen Dank, ich werde das gleich mal ausprobieren!

@franzf

ja ich habe kde4 zu testzwecken installiert deswegen sind teile vom kde4 drauf  :Razz: 

LG

Bart

----------

## BartMarley

Also ich habe nun jedes einzelne file mit autounmask in die packege.unmask eintragen lassen

nun starte ich nochmal ein emerge -vauD world und bekomme fiólgende fehlermeldung:

```
emerge -vauD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

x11-apps/xinit:0

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdm-4.0.2', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

wie komme ich jetzt vorran ? was muß ich jetzt machen damit ich das update durchziehen kann?

LG

Bart

----------

## Max Steel

emerge -aC =kde-base/kdm-4.0.*

wegen dem hier:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>   ('installed', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by
> 
> ...

 

----------

## BartMarley

@Max Steel 

Danke ich teste das mal!

LG

Bart

----------

